# Smaller Riders 48 or 50 (Apologies!)



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I`ve having problems as was whiling away time having fun with the free test rides in a local bike shop and decided to try a CAAD 9 to see what all the fuss was about before they disappear and instantly fell in love with it. However, the shop only has a 50 in stock and nowhere near me has a 48 (Caad9/Six/Supersix) that I can compare it against. I`m hoping I can get somewhere on Saturday to try one as am away for the weekend, but the shop might not hold the bike that long. 

Hence, would be grateful if others on a 48/50 could post their inseam/frame size. (I searched the forum but on the other similar threads people mainly listed height and frame size and there was about an equal split for my height on a 48 or 50)

The 50 felt fine and didn`t feel either too stretched or cramped (and according to the old .67 formula is the right size), but was struggling to get the 1" standover clearance (75.3 cm on a 50 according to CDale site - is that correct?) and also, saddle to handlebar drop was only an inch if that, before removal of spacers. 

My inseam is 29.4" (74.7 cm). Height 5.5 1/2 (167 cm). Cheers.


----------



## cyclingmo (May 25, 2010)

I've never paid much attention to the standover. Most important is the reach.

I am 172cm and ride a 50 frame.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

167cm is more like 5' 3/4" almost 5'7".



PlanetSimon said:


> Hi, I`ve having problems as was whiling away time having fun with the free test rides in a local bike shop and decided to try a CAAD 9 to see what all the fuss was about before they disappear and instantly fell in love with it. However, the shop only has a 50 in stock and nowhere near me has a 48 (Caad9/Six/Supersix) that I can compare it against. I`m hoping I can get somewhere on Saturday to try one as am away for the weekend, but the shop might not hold the bike that long.
> 
> Hence, would be grateful if others on a 48/50 could post their inseam/frame size. (I searched the forum but on the other similar threads people mainly listed height and frame size and there was about an equal split for my height on a 48 or 50)
> 
> ...


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm 5'4" with a ~32" inseam (e.g., very short torso), and I would ride the 50 cm.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

What is your TT and stem length?



Becky said:


> I'm 5'4" with a ~32" inseam (e.g., very short torso), and I would ride the 50 cm.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Off-hand, I don't recall exactly. It varies slightly between bikes (taking into account STA, handlebar dimensions, and all that jazz). That said, the average is about 53 cm with a ~100 mm stem. Reach is definitely my most critical dimension, but I have longer arms, so that helps some.

Do you have a link to the geo charts for the CAAD9? You might be able to ride the 48 and get some more standover room with only minor adjustments.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

I am just a hair under 5'7" with a 30.7" inseam (crotch to floor measurement) and ride a 50cm.


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far. I have access to the geometry charts but would prefer the real thing to work from. My guess is the 48 is the safest option as it allows room for adjustment (saddle setback, stem length) which would be harder on the 50. But the shop I tried the 50 in was adamant I wouldn`t fit a smaller bike... I was in another shop today and someone had their 50 Supersix in and their saddle position was way too high for me to attempt to ride it. I`ll just try and hold out to the weekend as a shop near where I will be is advertising a demo weekend for the 2011 Caad 10`s and Supersix`s so hopefully they will have a 48 and also I won`t spend my time wondering whether I was right to go for the Caad 9. 

PS: unless my maths is wrong 167/2.54 = 65.74. As I`m a fraction under 167 (I wasn`t going to bother with mm, then 5”5`5 is the correct figure.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Reach is a bigger factor than standover just as long as you can clear the top tube. Ideally, get a professional fitting to determine the hard points you need.


----------



## heydtj (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't do what I did.... ride both a 48/50 and get a proper bike fit before buying if possible. I rode a 50 (no 48's at any LBS's to try) and it seemed comfortable (I am 5'6" with a 30" inseam). Ordered and received a 50cm CAAD9. After 3 weeks of riding the TT/reach seems just too long---- riding on the hoods and only into 15-20 miles or so on several rides the bike then becomes very uncomfortable to ride. Using a 90mm stem which is as short as I would want to go. After all that...... NOW I am getting a proper bike fit next week with a LBS that offers them (after talking to the fitter and quickly getting sized up, he indicated the 48 is probably going to be the better size). Bike shop is also going to get a 48cm CAAD to try as well. Hope your bike buying/riding goes better then mine so far.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Ride 'em both. Buy what feels best to you. It's the only way.

And make sure when you "test" ride...you put as much time as you can on them, do some climbing, descending, etc. If you're just riding in the parking lot....you might as well flip a coin.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Planet Simon:

I'm 5'5 and have a 29 inch inseam. I ride a 48cm. I rode a 50cm for over ten years (CAAD2 & CAAD4). Stand over height was never a problem but reach to the handlebars was alright. 

I am perfectly comfortable on my 48cm CAAD9. The difference is small but it has a large impact on comfort since you spend a great deal of time in the same position. Would recommend that you test ride both to compare. Please don't compromise on fit. If you're uncomfortable riding the bike, you won't use it much.

CHL

P.S. Welcome to the CAAD9 family!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Reach isn't just about physical length of arms or torso - flexibility also comes into play. The shape/design of the seat also makes a difference for a given size of bike.

heydtj - have you tried a seat that flares upward at the rear? like the Fizik Aliante?


----------



## heydtj (Jul 24, 2010)

The seat I have is the stock Prologo that I am going to change and was also looking at the Fizik. After doing some research yesterday regarding sizing and taking some additional measurements on my own (other than inseam and height) I pretty much dial right into a 50cm per the CAAD9 geo specs. The problem seems to be the flexibility concern that should work itself out with time and training. Guess I am use to a more comfortable/relaxed riding position on my MTB. Still going to get a proper bike fit next week just to see how it turns out and how the 48 sizes up (initial bike shop told me the same thing that a 48 is going to be too small for you but want to find out for myself). Other than that the CAAD9 4 is awesome. 

Have fun with the 11 models this weekend- wish they had demos like that around here.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm 5'7'' with an inseam of 30", and i ride a 50 Six w/110mm stem. i'm considered short legs long torso.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

curious, when folks mention inseam - are you quoting your pant size or an actual inseam measurement?


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, just to update you. After a weekend of riding round and comparing the 48/50 I`ve decided to go for a 48 as whilst the 50 should be the right size for me, the 48 just felt more comfortable. With the 50, the horizontal part of the handlebar was in the right place (so would be fine for a flat-barred road bike), but riding on the hoods was just a tad too stretched out me and climbing with my hands round the bend in the bars was likewise too stretched. With my forearms resting on the handlebars then again the 48 scored with the better drop. Checking the figures, the reach of a 50 seems quite large compared to other manufacturers – a 48 is more appropriate to a Madone 50 and just a touch less than an Cervelo R3 51 (both of which I have test-ridden), so maybe that is the reason why. Anyway, it works well as a shop will give me a good deal on a lovely black 48 Caad 9 frame they have remaining so can get it built up with new 105 (5700). Thanks for your help. 
PS: I definitely preferred the Caad 9 to the Caad 10.


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

esac said:


> i'm 5'7'' with an inseam of 30", and i ride a 50 Six w/110mm stem. i'm considered short legs long torso.


I'm the same size as you and went with the 52 with a 100 mm stem. That was on the advice of a trained bike fitter. I'm flexible and ride low and forward, in the drops a lot. With the steeper seat tube angle on the 50 I was concerned I'd end up with a 120 mm stem which I didn't want.

So yeah, body flexibility is important. Get a good fitter. Cheers.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

if i'm correct, isn't the caad9/10 a racing bike? Shouldn't the racing bike have aggressive geometry to put the rider in a tight,compact,aero position? Why are you guys trying to to sit so upright on the caad9/10? i know a 5'7 person with normal arms/legs will fit fine on a 50/52 caad frame. But a 48? The caad isn't a comfort bike


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The head tube on the 48 must be tiny...


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

110mm (48) v 115mm (50)...not as big a difference as the reach...368mm (48) v 378mm (50)...can do more with the 48 when you look at the geo...


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Re: The Pope - Your fitter`s opinion is interesting as I did some research over what would happen if I went for the smaller size and added a longer stem. The consensus seemed to be that anything up to 130 is fine without any noticeable effects on handling and there is one thread floating around (either on here or weightweenies about 120 being the optimal stem length and citing some frame-builders who spec their frames with 120).

As ainsy points out, did your fitter check the reach stats? as the steeper seat tube angle on the 50 means you would push your saddle back to be in the same position relative to the bottom bracket and hence the difference in reach is only 4mm (38.2 vs 37.8) so you wouldn`t need anything approaching a 120 stem.

Re: Skyliner - as regards comfort, then in my opinion comfort is everything. You can`t run a marathon well if your shoes hurt – neither can you sustain maximum effort on a bike if you are not comfortable. If you mean aggressive vs relaxed geometry, then the smaller bike is more aggressive and if you read the thread I am not 5`7”, that relates to a different post. 

As ainsy says, I went with the 48 as it offered more options and just waiting for it to be built up.


----------

